# Τα νέα μαθηματικά του ΑΝΤ1



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2014)

Τα νέα μαθηματικά του ΑΝΤ1 (ή αλλιώς η απάτη του ΑΝΤ1 και πώς το ΕΣΡ κάνει την πάπια)...

Η απάντηση που ζητούσαν είναι *21*.


----------



## oublexis (Aug 3, 2014)

Δεν φτάνει που μας κλέβει ο καπιταλισμός σαν κανονικός λήσταρχος, μας κλέβει και σαν μικρολωποδύτης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 4, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Η απάντηση που ζητούσαν είναι *21*.


:huh: Πώς μπορεί να βγει 21 από δαύτο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> :huh: Πώς μπορεί να βγει 21 από δαύτο;


Θα είχαν διαβάσει το _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ μέχρι τη μέση.



Spoiler



Και όσοι δεν το κατάλαβαν συνεχίζουν εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(number)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> :huh: Πώς μπορεί να βγει 21 από δαύτο;



Υποτίθεται προσθέτοντας μόνο τους θετικούς αριθμούς εκτός παρενθέσεων. Η λεζάντα λέει "προσθέστε τους αριθμούς". Βέβαια με καμμιά μαθηματική ή εξυπναδίστικη έννοια μπορεί να βγει αυτό, εκτός κι αν πεις "προσθέστε όλους τους θετικούς αριθμούς εκτός παρενθέσεων". Αλλιώς είναι απάτη.


----------



## oublexis (Aug 8, 2014)

Χτες το θυμήθηκα και έβαλα στη δεξιά οθόνη του κομπιούτερ να παίζει το Super Game του Ant1, για να απολαύσω τα νέα κόλπα με τα οποία οι καναλάρχες απομυζούν τα χρήματα των θυμάτων. Έχουν αλλάξει τα δεδομένα γιατί προσπαθούν να φανούν νόμιμοι. Εξηγούν στην αρχή με δυο μεγάλες κάρτες που διαβάζει η παρουσιάστρια και σε όλη τη διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού με ένα αχνό κρολ στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης ότι το Super Game είναι τυχερό παίγνιο και αυτοί που παίρνουν τηλέφωνο έχουν 1 πιθανότητα στις 9.000 να επιλεγεί το τηλέφωνό τους. Αυτό σημαίνει:


Ότι έχουν άδεια να διοργανώνουν τυχερά παιχνίδια.
Ότι διασφαλίζεται η εύρυθμη διενέργεια του παιχνιδιού. Ότι δεν είναι άνθρωπος της παραγωγής ο παίκτης που θα δώσει τελικά τη σωστή απάντηση, ούτε είναι βαλτοί όλοι αυτοί που βγαίνουν και δίνουν τις πιο χαζές απαντήσεις που έχει σοφιστεί ο σεναριογράφος του παιχνιδιού.
Το «1 πιθανότητα στις 9.000» σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει κανονικά να καταγράφουν κλήσεις μέχρι να φτάσουν στις 9.000 κλήσεις, να κάνουν μια τίμια κλήρωση (υπό την επίβλεψη οργάνου της πολιτείας) που θα επιλέξει τους παίκτες και να κληθούν αυτοί να δώσουν απαντήσεις μέχρι να βρεθεί νικητής. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν συμβαίνει αυτό.

Δεν είναι δυνατό στο σχήμα που μας περιγράφουν να είναι τίμιο αυτό που ακούμε. Οι παίκτες που φαίνεται να απαντούν είναι όλοι βαλτοί γιατί, αν επιτρέψουν σε κάποιον που δεν είναι βαλτός να δώσει σωστή απάντηση πριν μαζέψουν το ποσό που θέλουν, θα τιναχτεί η μπάνκα στον αέρα. Έτσι δεν είναι; 

Είναι εύκολο να διαπιστώσει ο ΣΔΟΕ αν υπάρχει απάτη ως προς την απόδοση των ποσών στους νικητές. Αν υπάρχουν 500 ή 1.000 νικητές στο περασμένο 12μηνο, ας καταθέσουν οι διοργανωτές στην αρμόδια αρχή, κατάσταση που να δείχνει τα εμβάσματα των ποσών στους νικητές. 

Ξέρω κι άλλα να πω, αλλά βαριέμαι να τα πω. Σ’ αυτό το πλαίσιο ανομίας, που κάθε τόσο επιβάλλονται πρόστιμα που δεν πληρώνονται και δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα εισαγγελέας να ξετινάξει το βρομερό αυτό κύκλωμα, ο μόνος τρόπος να σταματήσει το δούλεμα είναι να σταματήσουν οι βλάκες να παίζουν. (Αν βέβαια είναι απαραίτητα αυτά τα χρήματα για να συντηρηθούν τα κανάλια και να κρατήσουν τη δουλειά τους τόσοι εργαζόμενοι, χαλάλι!)


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Πριν από δύο χρόνια στο Ράδιο Αρβύλα του Αντ1 ο Αντώνης Κανάκης είχε καταθέσει την κατάπληξή του αφού είχε παρακολουθήσει για πρώτη φορά κάποιο από τα μεταμεσονύχτια παιχνίδια του καναλιού του. Δεν ξέρω αν τον κάλεσαν μετά να του εξηγήσουν ποιο κομμάτι του μισθού του πληρώνεται με τις εισπράξεις από αυτά τα παιχνίδια. Διασκεδάστε το κι εσείς:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2014)

Βλ. επίσης http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3386-Πρόστιμα-για-υπερχρέωση-τηλεθεατών


----------



## oublexis (Aug 8, 2014)

Γέλασα πολύ χτες με το τελευταίο κουίζ. Η ερώτηση είναι «Πόσες φορές είναι γραμμένη (η) λέξη ΜΑΜΑ;» (Δεν τρώνε μόνο τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη, τρώνε και τα άρθρα.) Από κάτω βλέπετε το κρολ που λέει ότι το πρόκειται για τυχερό παίγνιο και ακολουθεί το ανελλήνιστο «Κάθε κλήση δεν εγγυάται τη σύνδεση». Χτες δεν υπήρξε νικητής (αναδουλειές). Αλλά η σωστή απάντηση είπαν ότι είναι 125. Δεν εξήγησαν γιατί. Αλλά όποια εξήγηση κι αν δώσουν, ίσως να απαντά στο ερώτημα «Πόσες φορές βλέπετε τη λέξη ΜΑΜΑ;» Διότι, κακά τα ψέματα, η λέξη ΜΑΜΑ είναι *γραμμένη* μόνο πέντε (5) φορές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2014)

Το βγάζουν μετρώντας όχι μόνο κάθετα αλλά και οριζόντια και ανάποδα και ζικ ζακ. Δηλαδή, ξεκινώντας από πάνω αριστερά, βήμα μπρος, βήμα κάτω, βήμα μπρος = μια φορά. Βήμα μπρος + δυο κάτω = δεύτερη φορά. Βήμα τρεις μπρος = τρίτη φορά. Βήμα δυο μπρος + κάτω = τέταρτη φορά. Φυσικά αυτό δεν το λέει κανείς.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2014)

Μα εγώ τα μέτρησα και οριζόντια και κάθετα και αλλιώς, αλλά δεν τα έβγαλα 125.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι ξενύχτηδες στο insomnia.gr που ξενυχτάνε και εμβαθύνουν στους γρίφους, παρόλο που ξέρουν ότι δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουν άκρη με αυτά τα μασκαραλίκια. Εδώ προσπαθούν να λύσουν το γρίφο με τη ΜΑΜΑ. Τη σωστή απάντηση (που είναι βέβαια ΠΕΝΤΕ) την είπε μια κυρία (βαλτή, προφανέστατα) που πήρε δυο φορές με το ίδιο όνομα και έδωσε την ίδια απάντηση. 

http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/534281-super-game-τηλεπαιχνίδι-απάτη-ή-όχι/page-55


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2014)

Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά που του έριξα μέτρησα 80+.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2014)

Μακροσκελές ρεπορτάζ στο σημερινό Βήμα:

Ενα από τα παιχνίδια που έχει προσελκύσει το ενδιαφέρον των ελεγκτών αφορά το κουίζ «Προσθέστε όλα τα νούμερα». Σε αυτό το κουίζ παρουσιάζεται μια αριθμητική παράσταση με προσθαφαιρέσεις και πολλαπλασιασμούς αριθμών με σύμβολα όπως Χ, +, - κ.τ.λ. Ωστόσο στο παιχνίδι πράγματι αποσαφηνίζεται ότι δεν απαιτείται να γίνει υπολογισμός της αριθμητικής παράστασης αλλά απλή πρόσθεση όσων αριθμών φαίνονται στην οθόνη. Ωστόσο εδώ αρχίζει το μεγάλο κόλπο θύματα του οποίου πέφτουν δεκάδες χιλιάδες πολίτες. 
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=625006

Μπούρδες. Αναλύσεις για να γεμίζουν σελίδες. Τυχερά παιχνίδια λένε ότι είναι. Το τεστ θα μπορούσε να είναι: «Σκεφτήκαμε έναν τετραψήφιο αριθμό και τον γράψαμε εδώ. Βρείτε τον αριθμό». Από τη στιγμή που τίποτα δεν εξασφαλίζει τη διαδικασία, το ότι δεν θα πάρει στην κατάλληλη στιγμή η ανιψιά του καναλάρχη και θα πάρει αυτή τα λεφτά, τα παιχνίδια είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι δικολαβισμοί για να ζουν και οι δικηγόροι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2014)

Δες πάντως και σελ. 15 εδώ: https://www.gamingcommission.gov.gr/images/Games/SuperGame.pdf


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2014)

Η σελίδα 3 είναι ουσιαστική. Εύκολα μπορεί να διαπιστωθεί η τήρηση αυτών των κανόνων περί «τυχαιότητας».



oublexis said:


> Είναι εύκολο να διαπιστώσει ο ΣΔΟΕ αν υπάρχει απάτη ως προς την απόδοση των ποσών στους νικητές. Αν υπάρχουν 500 ή 1.000 νικητές στο περασμένο 12μηνο, ας καταθέσουν οι διοργανωτές στην αρμόδια αρχή, κατάσταση που να δείχνει τα εμβάσματα των ποσών στους νικητές.



Παρέμπ, οι κανόνες λένε: «Οι παρόντες Κανόνες Διεξαγωγής αναρτώνται στην ιστοσελίδα διαδικτύου www.audiotexsa.gr». Να το θυμηθούν κάποια στιγμή και να τους αναρτήσουν.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2014)

Ουσιαστικά, με βάση μόνο αυτό το χαρτί (δλδ το pdf τού #15), κάλλιστα μπορούν να τους σταυρώσουν κανονικά. Αλλά μην νομίζεις πως μια Αέ με εκατομμύρια ευρώ σε τζίρους, δεν θα έχει φροντίσει να καλύπτει το γράμμα του νόμου...

Με την ευκαιρία, να ξαναθυμίσουμε ότι η Audiotex είναι 100% εταιρία τού ομίλου Αντένα, έτσι; Κι επειδή μπορεί να θέλετε να παρακολουθείτε τα στοιχεία δημοσιότητάς της, την ψάχνετε έτσι (π.χ. εδώ: http://www.et.gr/index.php/2013-01-28-14-06-23/search-ae-epe-issue-with-publisher-criteria):ΩΝΤΙΟΤΕΞ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΩΝ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ
Διακριτικός Τίτλος: AUDIOTEX S.A.
Αριθμός Μ.Α.Ε.: 29345/1ΑΤ/Β/93/2110
Αριθμός ΓΕΜΗ: 001353201000 Α.Φ.Μ.: 094396978​


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2014)

Με ποια τρικ παραπλανούν τα τυχερά τηλεπαιχνίδια, του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη, από την Καθημερινή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2014)

Η ΕΕΕΠ, μετά τον έλεγχο που άσκησε το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, έχει εισηγηθεί από το τέλος Σεπτέμβρη στον υπουργό Οικονομικών την ολοσχερή κατάργηση των τηλεπαιγνίων.

Συνήθως έχουν γερό δόντι αυτοί οι τηλεπαιχνιδάδες γιατί τρώνε πολλοί από τη συγκεκριμένη φάμπρικα, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να κλείνουν άμα τη εμφανίσει της καταφανώς δόλιας τεχνικής τους. Αλλά στη χώρα λατρεύουμε την αποβλάκωση σε τόσο πολλά επίπεδα...


----------

